

Show HN: Amazon Wishlist Stats - shelika
http://amazon.pyralis.net/

======
shelika
I had added this yesterday but forgot to add the Show HN :(. Adding it here
again. Apologies for the repost.

------
amccloud
How are you fetching the prices?

~~~
shelika
Scraping your wishlist print page. Caveat: the prices will be shown as if I
was a user living where my server location is (it actually varies a lot).

